# Hauntproject.com



## Eric Eman Nanista (Oct 3, 2013)

Does anyone know what happened to this site?


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

The man who set it up passed away, unfortunately.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

There's a thread not that old floating around here about it.


----------



## camsauce (Sep 20, 2008)

I tried to visit that site the other day as well. Wonder if there is a mirror of it somewhere? Would love to see it put back in action.


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

I love the Internet Archive's Wayback Machine for times like this. It has several captures of this website, though I won't vouch for all the pages being there:

http://web.archive.org/web/*/http://hauntproject.com
http://web.archive.org/web/20130605013213/http://hauntproject.com/


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

double post - blip


----------



## jstein (Nov 9, 2008)

kakugori said:


> I love the Internet Archive's Wayback Machine for times like this. It has several captures of this website, though I won't vouch for all the pages being there:
> 
> Wayback Machine
> HauntProject.com - Your visual source for Haunting How-To's


I've been searching for days trying to remember what the site was! Thank you for sharing it! I had no idea it has been gone for so long. I loved the concept of the site and while very basic, was easy to find things.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Perfessor Evil passed away and his family allowed another Halloween fan to run it for a short time, but unfortunately things were shut down within a year or so after PE's death. He is greatly missed, not just because his site was amazing.


----------

